# NanoBSD How to determine image/build size?



## mmx23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm installing NanoBSD on a 4GB CF card. I've got the geometry right and everything works. I just wanna want to know, how do I know how big the build/image I made was? NanoBSD usually produces two parts: _.disk.full (which is about 3.9GB with my configuration) and _.disk.image (which is about 1.9 GB), but when the machine boots up and I do `$ df -h` it says that about 240MB of space is used. Someone suggested that the _.disk.image size is the size of the build. I could also probably du(1) for /. But thought I'd ask here. I've done plenty of reading and can't find the answer. Thanks in advance.


----------

